# Corid dossage??? Help please!!!



## Mamachickof14

Anybody!! Please help me now!!! My girls have coccidiostat...we took a stool sample to the vet but he doesn't treat them...We went to tractor supply and bought a 10 oz bag of powered corid. (made for cows) The directions say the bag makes 125 galons per bag...how much would I give to my girls? I will mix one gallon at a time. I need to get them started on it ASAP. Jen


----------



## jennifer

Corid 20% soluable powder dosage is 1/2 teaspoon per gallon of water for 5-7 days. Dont mix anything else into the corid/water solution.

That's what was on backyardchickens.com
Good luck!


----------



## Mamachickof14

*Now to clean the coops??*

Thanks...I checked around on the internet and that's what they told me! Hope I see a change by tomorrow. Does anybody have any suggestions on how to clean their coop and pen. At Tractor Supply they told us Clorox and water...We have a lot of work ahead of us. Thanks again. Jen


----------



## jennifer

I'm not so sure about Clorox.. Clean it all out. Use dawn and vinegar. That's what I would do. Seen kinda harsh the Clorox. I don't want to eat anything that's been around bleach.


----------



## hennypenny68

Bleach is a great disinfectant again most diseases when I was a kid I worked at the local dog shelter part time and we used bleach to clean the runs. Bleach will kill viruses like bortatella and canine distemper and if you dilute it 50/50 its not as harsh and if you are truly worried you can purchase natural bleach at the health food store it has no smell but works just the same. I use bleach I'm my coops and runs as well I'm my horse stalls.


----------



## Mamachickof14

Thanks for all the reply's...Just want everyone to know how we are doing...We put down the RIR's (so sad). They had it really bad...they were the older girls. We had an Amish man tell us after 2 years they will start going down hill??? We saved the BR (5 hens)...they didn't seem to get it??? We also saved our rooster. For 7 days we have them on Corid (1 tsp per gallon of water). They seem to be doing real well. My questions is after the 7 day treatment we were told to wait 2 weeks and retreat? Being they never seemed to have it(Cocci) should I retreat to make sure? We cleaned their house with Clorox,dried it completely and put down all new bedding. We were told to clean their yard and put down agriculture lime...we did...it's been a long tough week! We aren't eating any of the eggs until they are off the medicated food. Did I forget anything??? Any advice, please!! Jen


----------



## judysfarmhouse

I am hoping that this reply will be seen since this is such an old thread..... I lost our favorite Dominique on Saturday to coccidiosis. I did not realize that I needed to treat them all at that point. One of my RIRs started pooping blood this morning so I went to TSC and got the Corid. My question is about my pullets... they are in a different barn stall/coop from my layers. They are 7-10 weeks old. I gave them some Chick Probiotic that TSC said they always put in the water when they get in baby chicks. Should I also treat them with Corid?? And if so, what dosage for them? Praying I don't lose any more of my girls.....


----------



## dawg53

I recommend that you give all your birds corid. Dosage for Corid 9.6% liquid solution is 9.5cc's per gallon of water for 5-7 days. Make it fresh daily and dont add anything else to the mixture.
Dosage for the Corid 20% soluable powder is 1 teaspoon per gallon of water for 5-7 days. Make it fresh daily and dont add anything else to the mixture. There isnt a withdrawal period after using corid.
It must be their sole source of water to drink.


----------



## judysfarmhouse

*Please confirm*

In this thread, someone else said 1/2 teaspoon per gallon of water. Now you are saying 1 teaspoon per gallon. Please confirm which is best... Is coccidiosis airborne? The chicks have not been in contact with the layers. Should their dose be less?


----------



## casportpony

judysfarmhouse said:


> In this thread, someone else said 1/2 teaspoon per gallon of water. Now you are saying 1 teaspoon per gallon. Please confirm which is best... Is coccidiosis airborne? The chicks have not been in contact with the layers. Should their dose be less?


Dose is actually no less than 1.5 teaspoons per gallon. 1.5 teaspoons of powder is equal to 2 teaspoons of the liquid.


----------



## casportpony

The 1/2 teaspoon Corid Powder dose keeps rearing is head, so I thought I'd do another post that shows why it's incorrect.

First we need to know that the Corid sold in the US is labeled for cattle, not poultry, so that means the directions on the bag and bottle are for cattle. Labeled for cattle doesn't mean that we can't use in on other species, but that we need to figure out the proper dosing for other species.

Second, there are at least two other products sold in the US that *are* labeled for poultry. One is Amprol 128, the other is AmproMed. All three are exactly the same, so the same dose applies to all 20% products when treating poultry.

20% means that there are 200 mg per gram.
One ounce of these powders = 3.5 tablespoons

















Now what? Now you have to decide if you want to treat for a moderate or severe outbreak, and I think you will find that most people on this forum and BYC choose to treat for the severe outbreak, which means the 0.024% level.

8 ounces of powder is 226.796185 grams. So it's 226.796185 grams ÷ 50 gallons = 4.5359237 grams per gallon. 4.5359237 x 200 mg = 907.18474 mg per gallon.

One ounce of these powders = 3.5 tablespoons.







One ounce = 28.3495 grams
3.5 tablespoons = 10.5 teaspoons
28.3495 grams x 200 mg ÷ 10.5 tsp = ~540 mg per tsp.
*Desired .024% dose is 907.18474 mg per gallon, so it's 907.18474 / 540 = ~1.68 teaspoons per gallon*

Here's the kicker... math shows that one teaspoon should weigh about 2.7 grams, but when I weighed it, it was much closer to 3 grams, so 3 grams x 200 mg x 1.5 tsp = 900mg, which is close enough to the target of 907 mg.

Hope this wasn't too confusing, and as usual, please check my math. 

*So what all of the above shows is that the correct dose to treat a severe outbreak is absolutely no less than 1.5 teaspoons per gallon and probably not more than 1.75 teaspoons per gallon.*


----------



## 3333

judysfarmhouse said:


> *Please confirm*
> 
> In this thread, someone else said 1/2 teaspoon per gallon of water. Now you are saying 1 teaspoon per gallon. Please confirm which is best... Is coccidiosis airborne? The chicks have not been in contact with the layers. Should their dose be less? the difference is there is 2 strengths of corrid. 9.6% and 20%


----------



## robin416

Do you need help posting your question?


----------



## lovely_chooks

casportpony said:


> The 1/2 teaspoon Corid Powder dose keeps rearing is head, so I thought I'd do another post that shows why it's incorrect.
> 
> First we need to know that the Corid sold in the US is labeled for cattle, not poultry, so that means the directions on the bag and bottle are for cattle. Labeled for cattle doesn't mean that we can't use in on other species, but that we need to figure out the proper dosing for other species.
> 
> Second, there are at least two other products sold in the US that _are_ labeled for poultry. One is Amprol 128, the other is AmproMed. All three are exactly the same, so the same dose applies to all 20% products when treating poultry.
> 
> 20% means that there are 200 mg per gram.
> One ounce of these powders = 3.5 tablespoons
> 
> View attachment 19195
> 
> 
> View attachment 19196
> 
> 
> Now what? Now you have to decide if you want to treat for a moderate or severe outbreak, and I think you will find that most people on this forum and BYC choose to treat for the severe outbreak, which means the 0.024% level.
> 
> 8 ounces of powder is 226.796185 grams. So it's 226.796185 grams ÷ 50 gallons = 4.5359237 grams per gallon. 4.5359237 x 200 mg = 907.18474 mg per gallon.
> 
> One ounce of these powders = 3.5 tablespoons.
> View attachment 19197
> 
> One ounce = 28.3495 grams
> 3.5 tablespoons = 10.5 teaspoons
> 28.3495 grams x 200 mg ÷ 10.5 tsp = ~540 mg per tsp.
> *Desired .024% dose is 907.18474 mg per gallon, so it's 907.18474 / 540 = ~1.68 teaspoons per gallon*
> 
> Here's the kicker... math shows that one teaspoon should weigh about 2.7 grams, but when I weighed it, it was much closer to 3 grams, so 3 grams x 200 mg x 1.5 tsp = 900mg, which is close enough to the target of 907 mg.
> 
> Hope this wasn't too confusing, and as usual, please check my math.
> 
> *So what all of the above shows is that the correct dose to treat a severe outbreak is absolutely no less than 1.5 teaspoons per gallon and probably not more than 1.75 teaspoons per gallon.*


No more math please


----------

